# UK to Dubai.



## Dana1988 (Apr 7, 2014)

Hey guys,

I am really looking for some Advice to get myself a job in Dubai. I have contacts out there but am a little apprehensive about giving up everything here to run the risk to go out there and potentially not getting a job..

Would you kindly advice what is best for me to do, I have applied for jobs in Dubai but have not had any success in an interview as yet.

Should I save, book a two week holiday and apply for loads whilst out there and hope for the best?

x


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

What are your academic qualifications and experience ?


----------



## Dana1988 (Apr 7, 2014)

My experience is mainly admin/PA Iv worked as a manager in retail, Iv worked in an exchange bureau, but overall my experience is based in customer service, where it be dealing with problems, managing a team a direct PA if you an flexible office person, if this helps.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Forget it.

You don't state where you are from but I hazard a guess from your photo that you are from a Western country.

Six day weeks, very very low wages and little free time or cash. thats what you et for admin in Dubai at the every best. Customer service as a career is not appreciated in Dubai and carried no salary premium. You will be undercut by a thousand other folks from India, Pakistan and the Philippines.

Sorry, but if you look back over the month, there are a few threads from people with similar levels of experience and lack of degrees, and they got the same reply.

Simply put, no degree, gets you very little in Dubai and most Westerners won't work for what people from the Near and Far East get paid to do the same job.


----------



## Dana1988 (Apr 7, 2014)

I have a degree in Business and Admin..
I am based in the UK.

OK thanks for your help.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

It's unlikely that you will be recruited from overseas for any of the roles you mention. Retail tends to be dominated by folk who are not westerners and, therefore, lower paid. If you are looking to come here to make your fortune, it's unlikely unless you are a professional and recruited from overseas with an expat package. Coming here for two weeks wouldn't be long enough to find work generally speaking, but there's nothing to stop you applying and saying you are coming over and giving some dates and then seeing if that gets you any response. Incidentally, most administrative roles are five days a week. Retail is normally six. We do work longer hours here, base hours are normally eight a day and many work longer than that. Read the stickies on here about job hunting, they're quite informative/useful.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Dana1988 said:


> I have a degree in Business and Admin..
> I am based in the UK.
> 
> OK thanks for your help.


Higher level admin roles pay a decent wage, but these are for office management, executive PAs, that kind of thing. I know of salaries of between AED 15-25k pm. Not so easy to find but they do exist and the companies will often recruit locally or via word of mouth.

If you have expertise in a specific area then you might want to consider contacting companies directly as I doubt many agencies will assist. If you haven't already done so spruce up your LinkedIn profile and use that as LinkedIn is popular here.

You might also want to contact Melanie at HireMiddleEast (www.hiremideast.com) a new agency run by a friend of mine as she might be able to assist.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Saying someone won't get a job in retail because of low paid shop assistants is the same as saying there's no work in engineering, architecture etc because of the Indian laborers from the camps.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Mr Rossi said:


> Saying someone won't get a job in retail because of low paid shop assistants is the same as saying there's no work in engineering, architecture etc because of the Indian laborers from the camps.


Rubbish - not even remotely close a comparison.

Retail is low paid as anyone can do it. it doesn't take any qualifications and practically no experience.

Engineering and Architecture requires a degree minimum qualifications plus plenty of experience and that rules out Indian labourers from the camps.

I haven't seen any Indian labourers around the offices lately but I have seen a lot of low cost labour in retail, and a few Scotsmen sweeping the streets


----------



## Dana1988 (Apr 7, 2014)

Elphaba, thank you.

My skills are in retail management, I currently work as a PA and have also worked in recruitment, all my friends have come over and have seemed to of got jobs in the recruitment industry an some of them without any experience.

I think I will come over and apply and hope for the best.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

There are good, well paid opportunities in retail if you have experience and a good track record above managing a single store. Retail is huge in the Middle East but you need to be area/regional manager or above to cash in. Be patient and get your experience.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

twowheelsgood said:


> Rubbish - not even remotely close a comparison.
> 
> Retail is low paid as anyone can do it. it doesn't take any qualifications and practically no experience.
> 
> Engineering and Architecture requires a degree minimum qualifications plus plenty of experience and that rules out Indian labourers from the camps.


I really do hope, for safety sake at least, that engineering has taken up the bulk of your mental capacity.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Mr Rossi said:


> I really do hope, for safety sake at least, that engineering has taken up the bulk of your mental capacity.


Nice to see you maintain your rude, arrogant trait at every turn.

Not that it is stereotypical of what we expect from you of course.

Seriously, get over yourself as nobody else ever will.


----------

